# Ascot racecourse MH site.



## 112834 (May 31, 2008)

Hi 
We are going to ascot racecourse this weekend. We cannot find a closeby site either paying or wild campaing..
can anyone help? 
thx
Di


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Can only suggest the CC site at Chertsey. From here you can catch a train from Chertsey to Virginia Water where you change on to a train to Ascot, journey takes abot 40 minutes.


----------

